# If you have a predominately inside Malt...



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

My 2 babies are always inside... especially in the winter months. They are also trainned to potty inside... so if your babies are trainned inside the house... 
how many weeks go by before its time for a bath?? (I know that sometimes they might get dirty and need a bath before they usually get one... but on average how many weeks elapse between baths?)


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter is a boy and he starts to get a little smelly if I dont give a bath every two weeks. He goes outside to do his business and for a walk every few days. He gets groomed about every 6 weeks so he gets two baths in between grooms. We try to do his face every few days, he won't tolerate it every day.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I try to bathe Sassy every week regardless; however, if I must skip a week she gets her special girls bath.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I was wondering this too. I'm growing Gigi's coat out and I don't ever want to cut it! She's also not an outdoor girl LOL But a couple days after we give her a bath, I can see little particules of dirt in her coat and that makes her coat get matts  We try to bath her every other week. Her breeder has been breeding/showing malts since the 1970s, and she said that we did not need to bathe them alot because it drys out their skin. She said maltese don't get dirty alot and that she bathes her malts every 4-6 weeks. Keep in mind though, all her her 10 malts, except for the one that she is going to show this summer, have really short puppy cuts.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I bathe every week, typically. But I think it's mostly because I'm used to it. When Jax was in coat I had to. Now that he's shorter, I could probably go a few weeks, but I really enjoy the smell of a nice clean fluff!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I bathe my two every 1-2 weeks depending. Even though they only go outside to potty, occasionally they still get a little dirty out there if it's been raining and is muddy. Rather I should say Pixie sometimes gets dirty out there. Jazz is so prissy about the wet! Pixie runs through the wet grass like it's the most fun she's ever had in her life.

I find if I don't bathe them pretty often, they mat a lot more easily and the static gets out of control.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

During the winter months Cosy tends to mat more due to static and dust. I bathe her every week
or try to. During the warmer months I can get away with every two weeks and no mats. That's not
to say we don't do touch ups like face cleaning or girlie bit freshening.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I usually bathe Chowder twice a week, sometimes it's once a week but I have him in oil and some of his coat wrapped where he pees on it so I have to be careful about that. 

Lucy gets bathed once a week
Lois gets bathed once a week
Caira and Caddy get bathed every 2-3 weeks. Caddy is in heat right now so she'll be getting a bath sooner rather than later!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I always laugh when we see people and they tell me how clean and white Bonnie looks, when she hasn't had a bath for 1 - 1 1/2 weeks! She is indoor or carried outside. I bathe her once in between groomings, so once every two weeks.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Even though we're indoors mostly during the winter....my kids find ways of getting dirty! They get a bath every week.


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

Every 3-4 days.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I bathe Bonbon every 1- 2 weeks, depending on how she looks - I love to see her all clean and fluffy! I work on her face every day, sometimes
just with a damp washcloth, sometimes with the Spa Lavish. She's still getting a bit of pink tear stain - I started feeding her yogurt about ten
days ago, and I think I'm beginning to see slight improvement. Of course when she goes out, she needs her legs washed, and sometimes her
chest and tummy depending on how much the dust is flying!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady gets a bath every week whether she likes it or not! :biggrin:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Even though Hannah uses pottypads & Boo is outdoor potty trained, she still needs a bath as often as Boo. For some reason I can't figure out, she usually looks a bit scruffier than Boo by the time bath day rolls around. They both get a bath every week mostly, but I will occasionally wait up to 10 days during the winter, but rarely.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

K & C are indoors most of the time... just go out mid-day when the weather is nice for some sunshine for a few minutes. They have a grooming appointment the first Friday of every month. By about a week before the appointment they are usually ready but by keeping it the same day per month, it makes it easy for me to keep up with. I do some grooming in between but no bath. I have some waterless shampoo that I use a few times a week on their faces and I brush them a few times a week, etc.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I used to comb Midis every day and bathe him once a week when he was in full coat. Since I am keeping him clipped now I bathe him every two weeks and wash his face a lot more often than that. I take him to be groomed every two or three months, but that takes the place of my bathing, not in addition to it.

Cyndi


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

dex sleeps in bed next to me so he gets a bath once a week.. luckily he doesnt mind


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

paddy is primarily inside, but after a week he pretty desperately needs a bath. his hair starts to look greasy in a way and he turns... off white haha. i've stretched it to about a week and a half at times, but he itches himself and starts to look really uncomfortable so i try not to put it off longer than a week


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis goes outside to do his business so his feet will get dirty pretty quickly. He also sleeps in bed with me so he has to stay relatively clean. recently he went 2.5 weeks without a bath due to his surgery... which was just wayyyy too much for me to handle. He normally gets a bath every week and if i stretch it out, the longest would be 1.5 weeks. I like my little booboo fresh smelly and white, not off white. =)


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

My furgirls are totally indoor girls and pee-pad trained. They go to groomer the first week of every month. We do daily face cleaning and brushout...and sometimes a sanitary clean up with a warm cloth and Chris Christensen Show Off if they are needing a little help in the private area.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i am clearly the winner of "worst dog mom ever". butter sees groomer brenda every 6 weeks and aside from any emergency butt-baths, she doesnt get a bath at the house. fortunately for her, mommy takes a shower every DAY. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

works for us. ya dont have to like how we do things, lol, ya just have to be able to laugh along with us in life


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

The fluffs are mostly indoors, but are trained to toilet outside, so they can come & go as they please ... well, thats not 100% correct, they need to let me know they want to go, so I can open the door. But we also have play time outside a couple of times a day.

I give them a bath about every 2 weeks - and they get GRUBBY, often - they've even gone 4 - 5 weeks between baths before. I think I'm a runner-up/close second to 'worst dog mum ever' when it comes to baths, but it works for us. I like them to be happy & enjoy themselves outside, so what .. its just dirt, nothing a bit of baby powder wont brush out


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner gets a bath weekly at the groomer's. The reason I take him there is because he absolutely throws a hissie fit when try to comb/brush him. He hates it, he curls his lip up, snarls at me, does little puppy bites, anything to let me know grooming is not fun. So it's off to the groomer. I guess it's like kids acting really good when they're away from mom and dad, cuz both my groomers have told me how good he is. I actually saw him being combed one day and not acting up, well, until he saw me.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jan 26 2009, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714039


> i am clearly the winner of "worst dog mom ever". butter sees groomer brenda every 6 weeks and aside from any emergency butt-baths, she doesnt get a bath at the house. fortunately for her, mommy takes a shower every DAY. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> works for us. ya dont have to like how we do things, lol, ya just have to be able to laugh along with us in life [/B]


Well then I don't feel so bad about Micky! We go to the groomer's once a month, and inbetween he gets brushed daily. But his coat is also pretty darn short, which helps a lot.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Star was bathed weekly, even when we lived "on the road" He was in full coat and looking very beautiful! I can't say he enjoyed his baths, but I know he didn't like being dirty either. :biggrin:


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

I bathe him every week. I just love his smell when he's fresh from a bath.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Daisy is an indoor dog. When she does go out, because of the winter months she is always carried and bundled in a blanket, so she rarely gets dirty. With that said she still gets bathed once a week and I do wash her face daily. Due to her long coat, if there is ever an event where a cling on is there, we will spot wash her tuckas- she does hate that, lol, but it is not avoidable. When we had her during the past late summer and fall she would have little booties on during her daily walks to keep her paws clean. She still got bathed once a week.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Demi every 2-3 weeks and is mostly inside on wee wee pads - i was always worried about drying out her skin is that a false presumption?


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

mine get baths every week for sure... and when im bored and theyre being pains in my butt lol!

cup loves it.. muff hates it...


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO BATH BACI EVERY 2 WEEKS INSTEAD OF THE ONCE A WEEK .HE DOES GET HIS DAILY CLEANING OF FACE AND PRIVATES,PLUS WEARS BOOTS .
ITS BEEN SO COLD HERE HE HARDLY GOES OUT, AND IF HE DOES HE IS IN A BAG FOR MOST OF THE TIME.

.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It's been so dry here, and we're fighting major static electricity. 

I bath Nikki about every 10 days, and wash her face every day. I've been rubbing her coat with a little bit of shea butter to cut down on the static. She gets a full groom about every 7 weeks. Her skin is normally dry and so is her hair. I give her omega oils, but the humidity has been uncharacteristically low for Atlanta. (When I lived in Colorado, dry was normal and I was used to it.) If I take her outside around the apartment complex, her feet and face get filthy so fast, I'd have to wash her feet every time she went for a walk. That's one of the many reasons why she's an indoor dog.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Mox is in pretty full coat so i really try to bathe him every Sunday. occasionally i'll go for 2 weeks, but very occasionally. He get s good 40 minutes brushing everyday. 
I agree, with the static etc. he becomes quite a dust collector..LOL When he's bathed it makes it easier to keep him matt-free.

Moxie is not a fan of his bath. I try to make it as comfortable for him as i can. Towels in the sink. Actually I put a thin cookie sheet in the kitchen sink so he doesn't slide then a fluffy dish towel over it. I get more drneched than he does! 

It's funny to watch, Moxie has to stand on his 2 hind legs when I wash him it's like he's taking a shower! He hates going down on all 4's.
Anyone elses furkid do that????

I'll have to take a video one of these days. It's too cute.


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 26 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713783


> Even though we're indoors mostly during the winter....my kids find ways of getting dirty! They get a bath every week.[/B]


2MaltMom,

Men are harder to train than a Maltese! We've had Colette since 2003 and DH is still letting Colette clean up the last bits on a tomato-based sauce! :shocked: She gets her face washed almiost daily and we take her to the groomer monthly.

*2MaltMom,*

You'll love this...the name of my groomer is "The Garden State Barkway! :biggrin:


----------



## suze (Apr 3, 2007)

Ollie and Beau get a bath about every 10 days, that is if I comb and brush everyday. For those times when I miss a brushing or two then they need a bath about once a week. The brushing seems to help them stay a little cleaner longer but eventually the hair begins to pick up a lot of static and mat a little more. Their faces get washed or wiped down every day. 

One is in full coat and the other has about a three inch coat. Funny how they get dirty at the same time.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy gets a bath every week, ususally Thursdays or Fridays. I notice that by the weeks end, she starts to look a bit "grubby" and also her fur starts to mat more too.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Its not just the matter of a desirable white white color and good smell......... a clean dog matts less and combs/brushes easier. They sleep in our bed. Weekly baths are a must.


----------

